# asMODus Minikin 2 180W w/Touch Screen



## Yiannaki (8/8/16)

Seems like the Minikin 2 is up for pre order on the asmodus website.

I love the new design! Looks RX2/3 like when in dual battery mode.

I hope they resolved the TCR issues and finally added firmware upgrades.

Here are some pics

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/8/16)

Now that is sexy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/8/16)

Is it a 2 or 3 bat mod? The website does not say.


----------



## zadiac (8/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Is it a 2 or 3 bat mod? The website does not say.



That will be a 2 battery mod. No room in there for 3 batteries and a chip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/8/16)

I dont like the design. This wont be something to fit in your pockets especially with tighter jeans as it is going to be quite thick due to shape

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (9/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I dont like the design. This wont be something to fit in your pockets especially with tighter jeans as it is going to be quite thick due to shape


Those were specially made for the front pocket of the male jean

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/8/16)

Anyone have any extra info like specs size price and time more orbless when it will be released?


----------



## Deckie (17/8/16)

Andre said:


> Those were specially made for the front pocket of the male jean


Yip but not the "skinny" jeans the youth of today like, squashing the jewels & such


----------



## Gizmo (17/8/16)

Oi that design is not for me..


----------



## Yiannaki (17/8/16)

Deckie said:


> Yip but not the "skinny" jeans the youth of today like, squashing the jewels & such



Don't hate on the skinny jeans 


MoneymanVape said:


> Anyone have any extra info like specs size price and time more orbless when it will be released?


I mailed asmodus yesterday on release info. Will let you know if I hear back.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Don't hate on the skinny jeans
> 
> I mailed asmodus yesterday on release info. Will let you know if I hear back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## MoneymanVape (19/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Don't hate on the skinny jeans
> 
> I mailed asmodus yesterday on release info. Will let you know if I hear back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Sup, have you heard anything back from asmodus yet?


----------



## Yiannaki (26/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sup, have you heard anything back from asmodus yet?



They replied

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> They replied
> 
> View attachment 64910


Now we know your name JOHN

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Now we know your name JOHN


hahaha 

Thanks Nalz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redaa (26/8/16)

It Looks good real good. So smooth and Shinny


----------



## StevenChen (1/9/16)

Prices?
Who would have stock by September ?


----------



## Mahir (9/1/17)

How's the usb charging on this mod? Is it efficient or do you users use the external chargerz?


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/1/17)

Mahir said:


> How's the usb charging on this mod? Is it efficient or do you users use the external chargerz?


I find it useless. It charges it very slow. Pretty much identical to the external charger if not slower

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

